# What is your goal?



## Shinzu (Sep 14, 2003)

what is your TSD goal?

let's hear from students and instructors.  after all the learning never ends!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 14, 2003)

Always a student. I mean what's the point otherwise? Sure go ahead pass on what you learned to others but don't stop learning til you're dead.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 14, 2003)

I really enjoy the MAs so friggin' much. 

The MAs keep me going forward and fit. I always like going to my dojang to train. But I know that I will never be able to devote my full attention to the MAs, so I understand that I'll always be just a simple trainee. 

Irrespective of that, I still take pride in practicing the MAs, and being a member of the MA club, even though I'm just a junior member.


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Sep 14, 2003)

> Sure go ahead pass on what you learned to others but don't stop learning til you're dead.



The Confucian Analects 2-11:

Confucius said : "Cherishing what you have learned, and continuing to learn makes you suitable to be a teacher of others."

I will be selfish in my answer, but honest.
I love the Martial Arts, but at this point I am looking for ways to further my career opportunity.
I want stuff for my resume as I approach my pending internships, I want to get a good job in the private security consultation field. You can make good money telling a departmant store where to put more lighting, and honesly with my childs health the way it is, I need to be more financially secure.

So I am looking for certifications, dan certificates, and years of experience. all to make more money. 

The bonus is it is in somethig I love.

I dont want to teach. I dont want to compete. I just want to get something not everyone else has.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 15, 2003)

A school owner is a tough job! I would rather pitch in and help out. That way I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 15, 2003)

i would have to say that i will forever be a student but my first goal was to earn my black belt.  my second one is to open a school.  i know it will happen, but it's just a matter of when.

i see the MA always having a great impact on my life.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 19, 2003)

world champ in many org and feds i am first right now in  a few circuits right now and working on more maybe some day help a friend with a school and do seminar's but never own my own school

and get ranks in other arts as well


----------



## TangSooGuy (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, as i am already an instructor and technically a school owner, and will always be a student, my goals fall around those areas.  I couldn't care less about being a world champion, frankly. I've won a few smaller tournaments, but  competition has kind of lost its appeal to me, which is a good thing I guess, because i'll be getting my 4th Dan next month, and our association doesn't allow 4th dan and above to compete in their tournaments.

So i guess my goals are to, in no particular order, as these are all equally important to me:

1.  continue learning, always (this one shouldn't be a problem- there's too much to learn and not enough time to learn it).

2. Attain my master's belt- 4th Dan and 4th Dan Master are two different things in the WTSDA now (long story that)...I  have to go back and test for my master's belt next year..good thing i only have to pay once 

3. Grow my studio- currently at a YMCA for a little over 1 year, I'd like to grow it in the YMCA first and get some black belts, then see where I can go from there

4. See my own students achieve great things


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *A school owner is a tough job! I would rather pitch in and help out. That way I get the best of both worlds. *



Yup, that's what I'm currently doing. I help train the younger color belt rug rats, sweep up, etc., etc., and my Sabumnim cuts me some slack on the tuition. It's a good learning experience for me as far as teaching my MA. I've come to know that one needs much patience to be a good instructor.


----------



## Yossarian75 (Sep 21, 2003)

I would have to say my goal would be to learn and master as much TSD as I can in my lifetime and to never be beaten up on the street by a drunken thug. My goals have changed since I started training, it used to be simply to get a black belt. 

My goals as an instructor would be for my students to be able to defend themselves as well as understand and love the martial arts at least as much as I do.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yossarian75 _
> *IMy goals as an instructor would be for my students to be able to defend themselves as well as understand and love the martial arts at least as much as I do. *



well said!


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Sep 24, 2003)

I voted "All of the above"!!!!!!!!!! :asian:  :asian:  

Brittany :samurai:


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 29, 2004)

Please explain the WTSDA policy concerning 4th Dan Black Belt, and 4th Dan Master Black Belt????


----------



## Moo D (Apr 30, 2004)

Always a student, one lifetime is not enough but will have to do.Tang Soo!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 30, 2004)

To get back to TSD .... maybe someday  :idunno:


----------



## chidarake (Apr 30, 2004)

To train in ninjutsu until I am confident with hand to hand and many other skills.Become a "personal" body guard. go to Japan, make a dojo.


----------



## Moo D (May 7, 2004)

Ninjitsu?? Under which teacher are you training??


----------



## Llarion (Jun 18, 2004)

My goal is to become the best student I can be; to master my forms, my sparring, my one step. For me it's not really so much about the belts, though they are a nice perk. I'm getting in great shape, my master is helping me learn about myself by having me help train the lower belts, and I'm finding peace and fulfillment from the art. I hope that when I finally attain 1st Dan, that I will have attained it because I've gathered sufficient wisdom to be a successful teacher for other students.

Being able to kick a little butt if I need to is kinda cool, too.


----------



## kid (Feb 16, 2005)

i am an information sponge, and i want to have something that i can do for a long time and be proud of. the more accomplishment i make the more i have to try harder.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 6, 2005)

To live to be a 100


----------



## Andy Cap (Mar 6, 2005)

Goals are funny things - Once you reach them they dissapear and leave you with no direction.  Of the goals listed above - I have accomplished all of them, yet I feel like there is so much more.  I spent my first 20 years in teh martial arts running from goal to goal.  I have since come to relaize it is far better to strive without goals.  My goal is simply to strive evey day.  Every day I try to work as hard as i can towards being better.  A simple "goal" but impossible to achieve.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 6, 2005)

Strange how goals change from wanting rank/promotions, to other types?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Mar 10, 2005)

Shinzu said:
			
		

> what is your TSD goal?
> 
> let's hear from students and instructors. after all the learning never ends!


When I first started not too long ago I would have said black belt was my goal. Now I am 8th gup, and what I learned from my Sa Bom Nim was to set smaller goals and keep at them. So right now, my goal is 7th gup. I'm far too preoccupied with Hyung Sam Bu right now to worry about black belt. =)


----------



## kitkatninja (Jun 10, 2012)

Goals:

_Primary_
1. Constant/continued self development
2. Enjoyment

_Secondary_
3. To gain, hopefully, my Dan grade(s) in TSD.  This is not for the sake of gaining rank (after all I've gain 1st and 2nd Dan ranks, as well as various kyu grades in various styles of karate) but for more of personal achievement, to prove to myself that I got what it takes.


----------



## Manny (Jun 12, 2012)

My goal is to be a terrific instructor to then be a terrific master and then have my own dojang.

Manny


----------



## Kaygee (Jun 12, 2012)

Manny said:


> My goal is to be a terrific instructor to then be a terrific master and then have my own dojang.
> 
> Manny



Same! But I am still going to teach when I have my own dojang!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 13, 2012)

I just want to learn as much as I possibly can and maybe eventually pass that knowledge on to my sons as they get older.  Regardless I'll always train.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 17, 2012)

We must always be students. In my school black belts were expected to help teach and I still enjoy assisting other students. It's a mutual learning experience. I'll leave the schools to the advanced Dans with extensive background. I have too much to learn to be an adequate school owner.
Dennis


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 17, 2012)

As a returning student, I understand the many difficulties in getting back to training. I would encourage you to find a way to train.  If there is no Tang Soo Do school in your area, consider joining a different school with the qualities that you find most important. There are many paths in Martial Arts.  If there is no school, you have enough background that you can still train on your own.  Start with the conditioning and stretching excercises you know, follow with kicks, blocks, forms etc. Take your time and allow your body to progress gradually.  You will find it rewarding when old techniques begin to be reaquired. Good luck. Dennis





karatekid1975 said:


> To get back to TSD .... maybe someday  :idunno:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been everything but a "real" world champion...

I will always remain a student and proud of it!


----------



## Giant Marshmallow (Jan 12, 2013)

Always a student.  Since I didn't start until nearly 48 yrs old, this should be easy 

If I am ever good enough, I'd like to teach.

I love competing, but my goal is to always improve, not necessary to win (but winning is cool!), so not world champ, but if they have a "senior" division...


----------

